# Gehäuse von Corsair - Displayportanschluß nicht in der Norm ?



## Wartsapp (7. Juni 2016)

*Gehäuse von Corsair - Displayportanschluß nicht in der Norm ?*

Hallo,
ich habe das Gehäuse CORSAIR Midi Carbide 600Q und eine EVGA GTX 960 sowie Mainboard Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7.

Mit dem Displayportanschluß bin ich am Hadern, da ein Steg der   Gehäuserückseite für den Displayportstecker im Wege ist, d.h., der Steg   ist direkt an der Kante der Steckeröffnung, so dass 3 mm fehlen, um den   Stecker bis Anschlag in die Grafikkarte stecken zu können.

Ich habe mir ein zertifiziertes DP-Kabel für 4K@60 Hz zugelegt -   StarTech DISPL2M, jedoch wird in der NVIDIA-Steuerung kein   Displayportanschluß angezeigt, wenn ich das Kabel verwende - die   Auflösung kann nur bis 4K@30 Hz eingestellt werden.

Wenn ich ein HDMI-Kabel verwende, kann ich 4K@60 Hz einstellen, es   scheint sogar, dass die Farben einen Tick besser sind, als mit dem   DP-Kabel, allerdings fehlen beim HDMI-Kabel auch etwa 3 mm bis vollem   Kontakt zur Grafikeinheit. Bei Verwendung HDMI-Kabel wird auch ein   DP-Anschluß in der NVIDIA-Steuerung angezeigt.

Nun habe ich im I-Net keine Standardanforderungen bzgl. Einstecktiefe der Stecker finden können.

Könnte nun die Ursache dafür, dass Displayport nicht voll nutzbar ist,   an der fehlenden Einstecktiefe liegen  oder ist das nicht relevant ?

Wenn ich das DP-Kabel zurücksende und es wird kein Fehler gefunden, muss   ich im negativsten Falle 60 € zahlen, was dem doppelten Wert des   Einkaufspreises entspricht.

*Vielleicht könnten mir User mitteilen, ob bei Ihnen ebenso der   DP-Stecker nicht so weit einsteckbar ist und trotzdem einwandfrei mit   4K@60 Hz funktioniert.*

Mein PC-Lieferant hatte das Gerät im Support und meinte, dass ein anderes DP-Kabel einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich war aber nicht dabei und weiß nicht, ob das nun stimmt - die hatten mir auch mitgeteilt, dass der Stecker voll einsteckbar ist, ist aber nicht der Fall.

Erwähnen muß ich noch, dass der Stecker 2 Schnapper hat, die durch diese   fehlenden 3 mm nicht einrasten können - das erweckt bei mir den   Eindruck, dass der Steckplatz wohl eher nicht den Anforderungen   entspricht.

Nun kann auch sein, dass neben dem Gehäuse auch die Grafikkarte oder das Mainboard nicht den Normmaßen enstsprechen, wenn es überhaupt eine Norm gibt.

Danke vorab​ ​P.S.: Ich hatte das schon im Thema Grafikkarten gepostet, jedoch passt es hier wohl eher hin.


----------

